# What skin and cover combination are you planning?



## WolfePrincess73

I have a few I am thinking about.....








with









or








with


----------



## WolfePrincess73

One more....








with









to be carried in...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WolfePrincess which cover is that, it is beautiful? I love red and had considered Sun but this is so beautiful!!

The Zen or Zen Revisited skin would look lovely with it also.


----------



## marianneg

Ooh, I really like the first one (Roof of Heaven with the fairy on the moon)!  I have an Oberon fairy cover and a decalgirl Pixies skin myself, and I think it's quite awesome.


----------



## ZomZom

I've already pre-ordered the Cole Haan tan cover and am thinking of matching it with Decalgirl's Quest skin.


----------



## Kathy

ZomZom said:


> I've already pre-ordered the Cole Haan tan cover and am thinking of matching it with Decalgirl's Quest skin.


Stunning combination. I love it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful ZomZom!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WolfePrincess which cover is that, it is beautiful? I love red and had considered Sun but this is so beautiful!!
> 
> The Zen or Zen Revisited skin would look lovely with it also.


That is River Garden. I agree either of the Zen skins would look lovely. I am purchasing both of the Oberon covers I have shown and was trying to find a skin that would coordinate with both of them. I think the Monet is probably my best choice.


----------



## Steph H

WP, what's the skin with the River Garden cover?  Looks like a Thomas Kincaid kind of picture. I'm not really a "skin" kinda person, but that one's pretty.


----------



## kari

Steph H said:


> WP, what's the skin with the River Garden cover? Looks like a Thomas Kincaid kind of picture. I'm not really a "skin" kinda person, but that one's pretty.


That's one I'm thinking about to go with Tree of Life -- it's Monet Garden at Giverny. So, you were close - it is from a painting!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WolfePrincess73 said:


> That is River Garden. I agree either of the Zen skins would look lovely. I am purchasing both of the Oberon covers I have shown and was trying to find a skin that would coordinate with both of them. I think the Monet is probably my best choice.


I have ordered Tree of Life but I am going to order River Garden also, it is breathtaking!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

will also go with







http://i655.photobucket.com/albums/uu271/wolfeprincess73/RiverGarden.jpg[/img]

That is about the best match for both covers I have found. Then I guess I can get skins to match each cover individually and just change them if I feel the need.


----------



## dablab

I really like the "Moon" decal on Decalgirl site.  I think that would go great with the Roof of Heaven cover.  I don't know how to post a pic here or I would post it.  I may see if they can make it for me.  

Dot


----------



## kari

Is this the one? I think it would be a good match for ROH.


----------



## dablab

Thanks Kari!!  That's the one.  I think it would go really well.  I ordered the ROH yesterday and was looking for just the right skin.  

Dot


----------



## WolfePrincess73

That one is very nice also. There are so many to chose from! Decisions, decisions...lol!


----------



## KindleKid

ZomZom said:


> I've already pre-ordered the Cole Haan tan cover and am thinking of matching it with Decalgirl's Quest skin.


This is very cool. Gives it a somewhat vintage look.


----------



## Elmo

the CH cover looks great. I'm about to google it
you should get a commission!


----------



## kevin63

Steph H said:


> WP, what's the skin with the River Garden cover? Looks like a Thomas Kincaid kind of picture. I'm not really a "skin" kinda person, but that one's pretty.


It one of the Monet skins from decalgirl. It does look very much like a Kincaid.


----------



## ELDogStar

I just ordered the $30.00 Kindle black cover so that I would have something to help protect my K-2 when it gets here this week. Temporary... until my M-Edge cover is made and delivered.

EL


----------



## Avalon

I have the Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover arriving the same day as my K2 (Wednesday), but have also ordered Oberon's ROH, which may take a few weeks to arrive.

About skins, is anyone making them yet?  I found 3 or 4 on Amazon, the Bookshelf one is ok but the others don't grab me, especially if they're only for the back of the Kindle.   I have the "Cora" skin from DecalGirl on my K1.  Will probably use the Van Gogh Starry Night skin with my new ROH cover, if they make the same skins for K2 as they now show for K1.

ZomZom, those aren't my colors, but your combination looks great together.

WolfePrincess, I love the ROH with the Monet skin.

Where is the red tote bag from?

~ Avalon


----------



## MonaSW

Avalon said:


> Where is the red tote bag from? ~ Avalon


The red tote is Coach. I think it's this one:


----------



## Avalon

Thanks, Mona.  It's lovely.  Do you know the style name?  Off to the Coach website to look . . .


----------



## Avalon

I'm pretty sure I'll be using this combination:








with









(using your ROH pic, WolfePrincess)


----------



## Leslie

That's the combo I want, too. 

I can hardly wait for that cover to arrive....sigh....

L


----------



## Avalon

Excellent taste, Leslie 

Yes, waiting for Wednesday is hard enough.  Another few weeks for ROH - I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## ladyknight33

ZomZom said:


> I've already pre-ordered the Cole Haan tan cover and am thinking of matching it with Decalgirl's Quest skin.


I went with the M Executive Jacket in Camel I want the quest skin as Ladybug andI will be globetrotting quite a bit. 

_edited to correct spelling_


----------



## Meemo

Here's mine as of yesterday - I got the Tree of Life on eBay for me, then offered it to DH since he was still using his Amazon cover, he tried it for a couple of days but prefers my "old school" red M-edge, so now he's using that & I've got the ToL - works for me! 
Borrowing Shizu's ToL pic:








with









I just got the skin yesterday - it worked nicely with the red cover as well - for the few hours they were together.

Oh, and along with the screensaver that came with the Monet skin, I also added the Nouveau Princesses pics that someone had posted here - they're fabulous!


----------



## luvmy4brats




----------



## Raiden333

Already pre-ordered this cover:










And I asked decalgirl about putting this design on a Kindle2, they said they'd show me how it looked after they get one and can make a template:










The way I imagine it, the 'sky' is the kindle's screen.

I sort of like trees.


----------



## booknut

I am getting the dark brown smooth leather cole haan and when available probably Garden at Giverny skin and down the road the quest skin (which I have had before) or something in a green pattern. Part of why I got a brown case is I wanted something that will match most skins that I would be interested in.


----------



## kevin63

Lisanr said:


> I am getting the dark brown smooth leather cole haan and when available probably Garden at Giverny skin and down the road the quest skin (which I have had before) or something in a green pattern. Part of why I got a brown case is I wanted something that will match most skins that I would be interested in.


Sounds good. And I like the green / brown combo also. I really like blue/brown combos, check that out, you may like those colors together.


----------



## booknut

kevin63 said:


> Sounds good. And I like the green / brown combo also. I really like blue/brown combos, check that out, you may like those colors together.


Blue is my favorite color so I will get around to having a blue skin  I just had one on kindle 1 actually. A different Monet skin . Very nice.


----------



## MAGreen

Such beautiful Kindles! I love seeing what everyone is doing with theirs! I was going to get an Oberon cover, but I decided to get a journal and handbag from them and a strangedog cover. Still haven't decided which skin(s) to get, but I am going to wait till I have the covers in hand!


----------



## Cuechick

I decided to get the soft Cole Haan too. I figured better to have something till my Oberon is made and shipped and I can always return it or sell it. I love the interiors of these...I wanted the ruby but it is out of stock. I have it on my wish list and may exchange it if they get them back in.

Still I think the soft camel will look great with the kindle case I got...

















Haven't even thought about a skin yet... I am hoping tego does them, I would like to make my own again.


----------



## cat616

I have this skin already. I want this Oberon cover















They go together alright.

I think these skins would be better with River Garden because of the Asian theme.























I stumbled across the Oberon Journal Covers in a book store in NH and took a good look at the colors. I have to say the RED ones are, IMHO, the nicest.

If I was partial to purple I would get Roof Of Heaven with Starry Night. They look like they were made for each other.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

MonaSW said:


> The red tote is Coach. I think it's this one:


Yes, that is the one. Only I didn't get it from Amazon. I didn't even think to look on Amazon to see if was there.

I really think I will probably get this skin to start with as it looks like it will coordinate with the red and purple covers from Oberon.


----------



## Cuechick

Avalon said:


> I have the Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover arriving the same day as my K2 (Wednesday)


I would really like to know how you like this cover? I think it is really beautiful but it looks like it might not be that comfortable to hold, nor does it appear to fold back? Still it looks so light weight, that might not matter. So pretty though! Please post pics!!


----------



## Cuechick

I like this one a lot too. May get it, if they offer it for the K2...


----------



## cheshirenc

I read on the decalgirl website they'll do custom decals too.  It doesn't list how much.


----------



## Kindgirl

I have the Oberon navy blue Wave on preorder and think that would look really great with either Water Lilies or Starry Night from Decal Girl, we'll see!

Does anyone have "My Heart" from Decalgirl?  I like this one alot... and think it would look so nice with the grey and black Medge.


----------



## cat616

Steph H said:


> WP, what's the skin with the River Garden cover? Looks like a Thomas Kincaid kind of picture. I'm not really a "skin" kinda person, but that one's pretty.


I can't help wondering what Monet would think about his painting style being compared to Kincaid's?


----------



## Cuechick

cheshirenc said:


> I read on the decalgirl website they'll do custom decals too. It doesn't list how much.


Well that is good to know, thanks.


----------



## lindnet

Kindgirl said:


> Does anyone have "My Heart" from Decalgirl? I like this one alot... and think it would look so nice with the grey and black Medge.


I have that one, it was the first skin I ordered. I liked it a lot, and the screensaver is nice with it.


----------



## Meemo

Octochick said:


> I like this one a lot too. May get it, if they offer it for the K2...


After I got my skin for my Kindle, I ordered this one for my phone & for my netbook. Don't have them yet but I like it a lot (was all set to get another one & at the last minute this one just grabbed me).


----------



## Vorpaks

I didn't really care that the Kindle is only black and white... until now lol. I don't think it would be the same with his little face in grayscale. But still... I bet I can photoshop up something nice... *rubs hands*








with









But until I can figure out the baby pic logistics, this is actually the cover that I have on pre-order right now (although the red one is now calling my name):








with


----------



## BurBunny

Vorpaks said:


> I didn't really care that the Kindle is only black and white... until now lol. I don't think it would be the same with his little face in grayscale. But still... I bet I can photoshop up something nice... *rubs hands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with


Actually, there's good gradation of color and contrast in his face. A grayscale conversion (not just desaturation) in an editing program would probably result in a really nice picture for you to make a screen saver out of with K2's 16 shades.


----------



## booknut

Octochick said:


> I decided to get the soft Cole Haan too. I figured better to have something till my Oberon is made and shipped and I can always return it or sell it. I love the interiors of these...I wanted the ruby but it is out of stock. I have it on my wish list and may exchange it if they get them back in.
> 
> Still I think the soft camel will look great with the kindle case I got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even thought about a skin yet... I am hoping tego does them, I would like to make my own again.


That's great! Let us know how you like the case! I really wanted this case but was worried that it looked so light that it might be hard to hold so I went with the dark brown smooth leather cole haan one. If you like it, I might consider it as a second cover. I just wanted to hear what others thought first.


----------



## Britt

What do people think of this combo?

Etsy:









M-Edge:









DecalGirl:







or









Not a big pink girl, but I just had to have that Etsy bag and am planning cover and skin accordingly


----------



## kari

Wow Britt, I think those all look great together!!  Very color coordinated!!    I'm also tempted by the dark brown M-edge in that style.


----------



## Britt

Thanks!  Lol, KB has me going accessory-crazy!


----------



## kari

Flower Burst looks like almost a perfect match for the bag!


----------



## Britt

can't wait until K2 skins are available


----------



## Meemo

Vorpaks said:


> I didn't really care that the Kindle is only black and white... until now lol. I don't think it would be the same with his little face in grayscale. But still... I bet I can photoshop up something nice... *rubs hands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But until I can figure out the baby pic logistics, this is actually the cover that I have on pre-order right now (although the red one is now calling my name):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with


What a precious little guy! Make yourself some screensavers of that sweet face!

And the Olga skin - I was SOOOO close to getting that one myself, both for my Kindle and for my netbook - changed to the Pink Tranquility at the last minute for the netbook. And the Monet skin was better with my Tree of Life Kindle cover. But I still really like the Olga - it could still happen down the road...


----------



## booknut

Britt said:


> What do people think of this combo?
> 
> Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool choices Britt. I have the same etsy bag coming and also a dark brown cover (cole haan dark brown smooth leather) and right now I am thinking of the monet garden of giverny . I also am not really a pink kind of girl. I prefer earth tones and blues and green colors.
> 
> Lisa
> 
> M-Edge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecalGirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big pink girl, but I just had to have that Etsy bag and am planning cover and skin accordingly


----------



## Britt

Garden at Giverny looks really nice with the Etsy bag!


----------



## ricky

Van Gogh Iris skin looks very nice with the fern Avenue of Trees.  Also the red Medge looks hot with the leopard spots.


----------



## dablab

I'm looking at these:




































Dot (these covers/skins are addictive!!!)


----------



## OhioKat

That purple cover is gorgeous.. is that available from Amazon or did you find it somewhere else?
I haven't gotten a cover yet, heck I haven't even gotten my Kindle yet and I never had the first one


----------



## kari

OhioKat said:


> That purple cover is gorgeous.. is that available from Amazon or did you find it somewhere else?
> I haven't gotten a cover yet, heck I haven't even gotten my Kindle yet and I never had the first one


Check out www.oberondesigns.com


----------



## Britt

dablab, I love that combo with the green!


----------



## dablab

Britt said:


> dablab, I love that combo with the green!


I think they go so well together. I need to stop looking or I will keep spending money!! But I am really satisfied with this combo.

Dot


----------



## PJ

Britt said:


> can't wait until K2 skins are available


Is there any word on when Decalgirl will have skins available for the K2? Also, I have read that since the back of the K2 is smooth it can slide easily - will a skin give it a little gripping power to help avoid accidents. I know I had this happen with my iPod before I got a silicone skin from iFrogz.


----------



## scrappergirl

I really like the olga with the green I was thinking the black celtic knot with My heart but now after seeing the green I'm not so sure hmmm


----------



## scrappergirl

Vorpaks is that the fern or green color?


----------



## Stephanie924

Does anyone know when DecalGirl will have new skins ready for the K2?


----------



## Vorpaks

scrappergirl said:


> Vorpaks is that the fern or green color?


I am assuming it is fern --- the World Tree cover comes in green and it looks much darker.








vs.











PJS said:


> Is there any word on when Decalgirl will have skins available for the K2? Also, I have read that since the back of the K2 is smooth it can slide easily - will a skin give it a little gripping power to help avoid accidents. I know I had this happen with my iPod before I got a silicone skin from iFrogz.


I have a decal girl skin for my phone and it is very slick and shiny. Pretty, but not meant to give you a more secure grip. The skins are extremely thin (although durable). When applied properly it is hard to tell that they are stuck-on, and not the actual device color.


----------



## OhioKat

kari said:


> Check out www.oberondesigns.com


Thank you for the response


----------



## trixiedog

I pre-ordered the Hokusai Wave for my Kindle 2.  It will be my first Oberon....what skin do you think would look nice?  Does anyone out there have a Wave and a skin to go with it?  If so what did you get?    I am hoping that it is a pretty blue...it is hard to tell by the photo on their website.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Yorkie Lady said:


> I pre-ordered the Hokusai Wave for my Kindle 2. It will be my first Oberon....what skin do you think would look nice? Does anyone out there have a Wave and a skin to go with it? If so what did you get? I am hoping that it is a pretty blue...it is hard to tell by the photo on their website.


Leslie does and has the skin with the music, Symphony maybe? She has several pics posted here but I don't remember where. You may want to try photos or scan Oberon threads.


----------



## Meemo

Yorkie Lady said:


> I pre-ordered the Hokusai Wave for my Kindle 2. It will be my first Oberon....what skin do you think would look nice? Does anyone out there have a Wave and a skin to go with it? If so what did you get? I am hoping that it is a pretty blue...it is hard to tell by the photo on their website.


There's one called Georgian that looks like it could be nice - lots of blue....
Also one called Max Volume that could be good (both are listed under "Blue")
If you like red with blue - there's a pattern called Humidor - same pattern as the Georgian but red instead of blue...
I like brown with blue too - Quest or Disarray might work with it...
Just saw one called Chaotic Land, lots of yellow with a little purple, that could be nice too...a good amount of swirly motion (like a wave)...
A lot depends on what type of pattern you want obviously...

*DecalGirl link*


----------



## Kindgirl

Hi Yorkie Lady, I pre-ordered the same case from Oberon and was poking around the Decalgirl site and found these skins in use for other items which I thought I might request be made into a K2 skin:

 (Bayou Sunset) 
or 
 (Cascade)

with



I'm still looking though. Nice to meet another blue person!


----------



## kari

Oooh Kindgirl, I love those!  I think the one on the laptop would also go good with Tree of Life.  Nice.


----------



## Kindgirl

I was thinking that too... so now I can order more than 1 cover and it will still coordinate!


----------



## kari

Kindgirl said:


> I was thinking that too... so now I can order more than 1 cover and it will still coordinate!


You think like I do!


----------



## BurBunny

Really like the look of Cascade with the Hokusai Wave - that's gorgeous.


----------



## trixiedog

Thanks so much for all the tips on what to go with the Blue Wave.....I had poked around too, but thought I would get a "group" opinion.  The cover really looks like such a beautiful blue in some photos, but then a dull blue in others.  I can't wait to see it in person, I am hoping it looks more like the more vibrant blue color.  Thanks again, I appreciate it.  Everyone is so helpful and friendly on the board.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Yorkie Lady said:


> Thanks so much for all the tips on what to go with the Blue Wave.....I had poked around too, but thought I would get a "group" opinion. The cover really looks like such a beautiful blue in some photos, but then a dull blue in others. I can't wait to see it in person, I am hoping it looks more like the more vibrant blue color. Thanks again, I appreciate it. Everyone is so helpful and friendly on the board.


I have the Hokusai Wave cover for my K1. It is definitely a navy blue. It is gorgeous, but if you are looking for a 'vibrant' blue this may not be the cover for you.


----------



## trixiedog

If the wave looks just like the photo that Kindgirl put on here, it is beautiful!  I will love it definitely!


----------



## Andra

Kindgirl, your captions are backwards on your photos.  The one on the netbook is Bayou Sunset and the one on the iPhone is Cascade.
I emailed DecalGirl for this morning asking them to clarify that the existing Kindle skins are for the K1 and got this response:
"...Thank you for contacting us, once we have the Kindle 2 up this weekend they
will be listed accordingly."
So check them out this weekend.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yorkie Lady said:


> If the wave looks just like the photo that Kindgirl put on here, it is beautiful! I will love it definitely!


It's darker. Most of the Oberon covers are considerably darker in real life than on the screen..Not that it's a bad thing in most instances.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Andra said:


> Kindgirl, your captions are backwards on your photos. The one on the netbook is Bayou Sunset and the one on the iPhone is Cascade.
> I emailed DecalGirl for this morning asking them to clarify that the existing Kindle skins are for the K1 and got this response:
> "...Thank you for contacting us, once we have the Kindle 2 up this weekend they
> will be listed accordingly."
> So check them out this weekend.


Thank you Andra!!! I have been waiting patiently (mostly) for DecalGirl to make their skins ready. I thought it would take a bit longer, but I am so happy it didn't!!!


----------



## Andra

Glad I could contribute to the new rush of madness...
I am holding off for right now until I figure out whether I want my next Oberon case to be Green or Purple.
Then I'll go on the skin hunt again.
Remember that DecalGirl is VERY accommodating - I have requested several designs that I found for other devices and they have always been happy to make the modifications.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> It's darker. Most of the Oberon covers are considerably darker in real life than on the screen..Not that it's a bad thing in most instances.


That's true -- Saddle is darker than I expected but that's a good thing. It's really a lovely color.

K2 is so pretty - I don't know if I want a skin on it or not. Does the skin cover up all of the buttons?


----------



## MeganW

kari said:


> That's true -- Saddle is darker than I expected but that's a good thing. It's really a lovely color.
> 
> K2 is so pretty - I don't know if I want a skin on it or not. Does the skin cover up all of the buttons?


I was thinking the same thing, kari -- my K2 does seem too pretty to skin. But I know it would keep the smudges and fingerprints off of it, so I'm completely vacillating right now. I'm going to have to wait until I see a skin on the K2, I think.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I love DecalGirl! I have several skins for Ken, my K1. I have already requested several designs from their site that are not available for Kindle to ask for them to be Kindleized!  

Kari: No, the skin does not cover the keyboard. It does cover the page turn buttons. Look in the Photo Gallery and you will see pictures of how the skins cover the K1.


----------



## lindnet

I just got my purple Roof of Heaven for the K1 and the Starry Nite decal!!  Talk about gorgeous!  The purple in the skin matches the cover perfectly and they are just beautiful.  I will post pics after I get home.

I wonder if anyone who has gotten an Oberon before has noticed an weird smell?  I can smell the leather underneath, but there's an odd medicine-ey smell to it.  Do you think it might be the dye and will fade?


----------



## ELDogStar

lindnet said:


> I just got my purple Roof of Heaven for the K1 and the Starry Nite decal!! Talk about gorgeous! The purple in the skin matches the cover perfectly and they are just beautiful. I will post pics after I get home.
> 
> I wonder if anyone who has gotten an Oberon before has noticed an weird smell? I can smell the leather underneath, but there's an odd medicine-ey smell to it. Do you think it might be the dye and will fade?


Yeah that smell does fade.
It smells a little "ammonia" like.
I think it is part of the dying or tanning process.

EL


----------



## lindnet

Oh thank you so much, EL!!  I had never heard anybody mention it, so I was worried.  As long as it fades, I'll be a happy camper.  I love the smell of leather...but that smell?  Not so much.


----------



## ELDogStar

lindnet said:


> Oh thank you so much, EL!! I had never heard anybody mention it, so I was worried. As long as it fades, I'll be a happy camper. I love the smell of leather...but that smell? Not so much.


Yeah it really is seems to be a toxic smell.
Caught me by surprise!

Eric


----------



## lindnet

Yeah, it's pretty gross.  My hands smell like it now, too, lol!  I'm kind of surprised that nobody mentioned it before.

I can't quit looking at the cover, though.  Wow, it is just beautiful.  I've showed everybody here at work.


----------



## Kindgirl

Hehe, actually my captions are right... the Bayou Sunset is after the first, the Cascade is after the second.  It looks right if you have a very high res or widescreen monitor like I do at home, but at work I see how it can look wrong.  I shall fix it!   

That picture of the cover is from the Oberon website... I actually have no idea how dark to expect it except by what everyone else here says.  I often wondered why they said the blue was too dark to work with the intricate designs but it looked lighter than the purple.  I love navy though, so this is good


----------



## stargazer0725

I'm doing M-Edge, instead of Oberon at the moment. This is my combo:


















And for a minimalist look:


----------



## ELDogStar

stargazer0725 said:


> I'm doing M-Edge, instead of Oberon at the moment. This is my combo:
> 
> And for a minimalist look:


Both VERY nice indeed!

Eric


----------



## Cuechick

This is mine...

















Here is a mock of the skin I am hoping DG will make for me...









back









I also have a red, asian design, Oberon cover coming...


----------



## stargazer0725

Very nice, Octochick!


----------



## bayou

I'm planning on the same combo as stargazer0725.

Then I saw this skin: 









I LOVE this skin and it doesn't match so well with the green M-edge but oh well. I'll be looking at the skin more than the cover.

I think it will go GREAT with the purple ROH Oberon cover that I'm trying not to buy right away.


----------



## lindnet

Mine's a K1, but here is the combo.


----------



## Cuechick

lindnet said:


> Mine's a K1, but here is the combo.


Those look good together.


----------



## Bella

lindnet said:


> Mine's a K1, but here is the combo.


Ooooh, aaaah. That is delightful and delish! I am not so patiently waiting for my new Oberon to arrive for my KK. I got red, but seeing your purple I am having a kase of kover envy.


----------



## stargazer0725

bayou said:


> I'm planning on the same combo as stargazer0725.
> 
> Then I saw this skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this skin and it doesn't match so well with the green M-edge but oh well. I'll be looking at the skin more than the cover.
> 
> I think it will go GREAT with the purple ROH Oberon cover that I'm trying not to buy right away.


That's too funny, because Nadir is my favorite skin as well, but I didn't think it went well with the green!!!


----------



## stargazer0725

Now lindnet, I don't go out and buy a lot of purple, but that combo is wonderful!


----------



## lindnet

stargazer0725 said:


> Now lindnet, I don't go out and buy a lot of purple, but that combo is wonderful!


I was kind of surprised at myself that I decided on purple. I mean, I like purple, but I would have thought I would buy the green or the red. But when I saw that Roof of Heaven in the purple, I was a goner.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Lindnet,
That is gorgeous!!

I can hardly wait for my Oberon covers!! I had to have the ROH in purple and the River Garden in red. So, I am probably going to start with Monet - Garden at Giverny for my first skin as I think it will go with both covers. I really like Star Kiss, if they will make it available for the K2 also.

Hurry up DecalGirl and Oberon!! AIVAS is tired of being nekkid...lol!!


----------



## Meemo

stargazer0725 said:


> That's too funny, because Nadir is my favorite skin as well, but I didn't think it went well with the green!!!


I'm thinking it could go well with the green, maybe not so much with the fern but it's hard to tell. (I saw someone selling World Tree on eBay - it was the "Green", she described it as almost a teal color.) It's a really pretty skin, I must say....


----------



## crca56

i'm going with fuschia medge and cora dg skin


----------



## Kind

stargazer0725 said:


> That's too funny, because Nadir is my favorite skin as well, but I didn't think it went well with the green!!!


This one is a real head turner.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bella said:


> Ooooh, aaaah. That is delightful and delish! I am not so patiently waiting for my new Oberon to arrive for my KK. I got red, but seeing your purple I am having a kase of kover envy.


I'm glad you like it. I'm getting it for you... I mean my Bella.


----------



## Seamonkey

For people getting Oberon covers in fern, maybe green, go look at the Clovers skin..

Actually if I could get them to make the Gingko cover in fern, that Clovers skin would be perfect.


----------



## Leslie

Yorkie Lady said:


> I pre-ordered the Hokusai Wave for my Kindle 2. It will be my first Oberon....what skin do you think would look nice? Does anyone out there have a Wave and a skin to go with it? If so what did you get? I am hoping that it is a pretty blue...it is hard to tell by the photo on their website.


Yes, as Linda said, I have the Hokusai wave with the Symphony skin. The Symphony isn't as snazzy or colorful as some of the others, but I like the way it looks with the cover. Here's the skin on my Kindle:


----------



## Newbie Girl

I received my new Tropical from DecalGirl yesterday and it looks pretty fine with the Sapphire MEdge.


----------



## trixiedog

Do you think the Decalgirl skin "Nadir" would look good with the Hokusai Wave in Navy?

I don't know how to copy it in my message, but it is a few replies down from mine......


----------



## trixiedog

bayou said:


> I'm planning on the same combo as stargazer0725.
> 
> Then I saw this skin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this skin and it doesn't match so well with the green M-edge but oh well. I'll be looking at the skin more than the cover.
> 
> I think it will go GREAT with the purple ROH Oberon cover that I'm trying not to buy right away.


I figured out how to insert.....Do you think this will look good with the Hokusai Wave in Navy


----------



## stargazer0725

I just had a change of heart. I like the simpler look and liked this one at first sight to go with the green leather m-edge cover:


----------



## Britt

Stargazer, that combo is perfect!


----------



## stargazer0725

Thanks, Britt! If they can ever get the screensavers going, it'll be even better.

I'm crossing my fingers that they put up Flower Burst for ya!!


----------



## Leslie

I am thinking of this--the skin is called Orient--to tide me over until my Roof of Heaven cover arrives:


















But I was also thinking Orient would look good with this:










L


----------



## stargazer0725

OOOOOOH!  I really like that Leslie.  If I ordered an Oberon, it would have been that cover.  Really like Orient skin as well, but it doesn't go so well with the green m-edge.


----------



## lindnet

Wow, you all are really coming up with some great looking combos!  I love the green combo.  And Leslie, that skin will look great with both covers!  It's very pretty.


----------



## MeganW

I love the Orient skin!  And I'm thinking it would probably be very pretty with my Avenue of Trees cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> I am thinking of this--the skin is called Orient--to tide me over until my Roof of Heaven cover arrives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was also thinking Orient would look good with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L


I ordered that one Leslie. I think it is very pretty an dwill look nice with my River Bed Oberon once it arrives.


----------



## ELDogStar

stargazer0725 said:


> I just had a change of heart. I like the simpler look and liked this one at first sight to go with the green leather m-edge cover:


This set makes me think of The Jetson's (TV cartoon series.)

ROSIE!

EL


----------



## kindlevixen

I am having a horrible time trying to decide... I am torn between a few different skins to go with the Purple Roof of Heaven










*Water Lillies*








*Swirly Purple Stuff*








*Starry Night*









How am I supposed to decide?!?!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

patchymama said:


> I am having a horrible time trying to decide... I am torn between a few different skins to go with the Purple Roof of Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Lillies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swirly Purple Stuff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Starry Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to decide?!?!


Why only pick one They would all coordinate beautifully with the cover! Think of them as potato chips?? You need more than one...lol!


----------



## kindlevixen

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Why only pick one They would all coordinate beautifully with the cover! Think of them as potato chips?? You need more than one...lol!


LOL Tell that to my bank account


----------



## ELDogStar

patchymama said:


> LOL Tell that to my bank account


Okay pass along your account number.

I think that Starry Night will be the most popular with that cover.
If I did purple covers that would be my pick.

EL


----------



## lindnet

Wow, those are all pretty, patchy!  I chose the Starry Night because the theme of it matches the cover, as well as the color.  You probably saw my pictures...they look great together.  But those other two are really nice as well.

If you get 2 of them, you can use the free shipping over $30 code that's here on the board somewhere!


----------



## kari

It doesn't match the theme so much, but I love the Water Lilies.  I might even consider that one to go with purple butterfly -- it's really pretty and dreamy looking!


----------



## Britt

Ok, completely changed my mind (for the last time, I swear!)

The final combo:


















(with the black synthetic Prodigy cover from M-Edge).


----------



## luvmy4brats

Love the BorsaBella bag. That is SO pretty!

I have the Fantasy Pink for one of my ipods. It's pretty. Love the green.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My daughter is getting this combo, although she's getting the Kindle cover and not the journal shown here:

















Lynn, I borrwed your picture, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## kari

Your daughter has good taste!  How old is she?


----------



## luvmy4brats

She's 14...going on 24.


----------



## Kathy

patchymama said:


> I am having a horrible time trying to decide... I am torn between a few different skins to go with the Purple Roof of Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Lillies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swirly Purple Stuff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Starry Night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to decide?!?!


They are all beautiful, but I like the Starry Night best. It just goes so beautifully with the cover.


----------



## Kind

I'm really surprised how nice these look. Maybe I should take the dive, and pick one up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kind: I doubt you'll hear any of us tell you that's not a good idea


----------



## Buttercup

Man oh man, I didn't even notice waterlilies before!

I now need to choose between these skins to go with my butterfly cover.

Butterfly Field









Waterlilies (this pic doesn't look as colorful as the earlier one posted - wonder which it looks like)









and Lily









and the Butterfly of course, which is a much deeper purple than this pic shows, for some reason i think it looks blue here









I also LOVE this skin but it won't go with the Butterfly


----------



## kari

Lily is the one I want to go with Butterfly -- if they decide to make it!!  I think it would look great and also go with the green Medge I ordered.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My vote is for Lily with the Butterfly.


----------



## Kathy

I have the Lily and it will look perfect with the Butterfly. There are several shades of purple in the Lily skn and also shades of green. I have it with my Dragonfly Pond fern cover. Looks great.


----------



## kindlevixen

Buttercup said:


> Man oh man, I didn't even notice waterlilies before!


The waterlilies I posted would be a custom Tego skin... I didnt like the one at Decal girl... not enough purple!


----------



## Dangerosa

I think I'll do one of these combos. If I go with DecalGirl I'll probably only use the back skin because I don't like having a skin on the front of my K (I am easily distracted ).

DecalGirl Orient

















GelaSkins Gold Flowers


----------



## Leslie

I really like the gold flowers with the Cole-Haan cover!

L


----------



## trixiedog

patchymama said:


> The waterlilies I posted would be a custom Tego skin... I didnt like the one at Decal girl... not enough purple!


How did you make that one it is so pretty!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love the Lily with the Purple Butterfly and Orient is gorgeous with the gold cover.

I ordered the Orient skin and will use it with the Oberon red River Bed and saddle Tree of Life.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have a Kindle Klassic....I got the Monet: Garden at Giverny (from page 1 of this thread) and matched it with the Oberon Tree of Life cover....they go very well together!!!  I am looking for a change and some color, so I just used the 15% off coupon to get the Lily skin to go with my Tree of Life cover.....(also sprung for a Lily skin for my iPhone 3G)

I love the ability to change the look of my K1 with skins!!!


----------



## Arctic Frog

I'm having a really hard time deciding which skin to buy. After looking at oberon's website for a while last night I decided I like the fern color much better than the green so I've asked to switch my order to the dragonfly pond and I've got 3 top choices for my skin...two of which aren't in K2 covers yet but hopefully would be very soon!


----------



## Arctic Frog

I like these 3 too if they were Kindle 2 skins....


----------



## Kindgirl




----------



## WolfePrincess73

So I am trying to decide which skin to start with. I think the Garden at Giverny probably coordinates with both covers best, but I think I like Star Kiss design best. Hmmmmmm.



































Plus, I have the Sapphire M-Edge ordered to use until the Oberon's ship. Hopefully, I will get the M-Edge soon and I think the Star Kiss would look pretty good with the Sappire.


----------



## lindnet

The Garden at Giverny looks SO much better as a K2 skin than it did as a K1.  That pathway just didn't come across well as a screensaver, and most of the color of the picture was missing.  

There are sure some really nice skins for the K2.  I'm not jealous....I'm not jealous.....I'm NOT jealous.


----------



## Buttercup

patchymama said:


> The waterlilies I posted would be a custom Tego skin... I didnt like the one at Decal girl... not enough purple!


That explains it! I agree, not enough purple in the decal girl version. I like yours much better.


----------



## Kindgirl

I also like the one that looks like you are looking up through the trees... It reminds me of when I was a young girl and I would spend long hours lying in our hammock reading and every so often look up and daydream about the book I was engrossed in.  If it matched my cover, I'd get it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

This is GORGEOUS!!!! Makes me want that Oberon......and that skin available for K1 as well!


----------



## kindlevixen

There are some really pretty skins for the K2... I wonder if we can request them for the K1 LOL


----------



## aaco

Here's what I'm going with! 
I ordered the case from WaterField: www.sfbags.com








I ordered the grey cover, and yes, they make it for the Kindle 2 even though the Kindle 1 is pictured.

I ordered my skin from DegalGirl: http://www.decalgirl.com/prodimg/akin2/400/akin2-dots-gry.jpg


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That skin looks pretty cool with the round letter buttons. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Meemo

KindleKay said:


> I have a Kindle Klassic....I got the Monet: Garden at Giverny (from page 1 of this thread) and matched it with the Oberon Tree of Life cover....they go very well together!!! I am looking for a change and some color, so I just used the 15% off coupon to get the Lily skin to go with my Tree of Life cover.....(also sprung for a Lily skin for my iPhone 3G)
> 
> I love the ability to change the look of my K1 with skins!!!


That's the exact combo I have - ToL with the [email protected] skin. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Meemo said:


> That's the exact combo I have - ToL with the [email protected] skin. I'm really enjoying it.


YOU have great taste in skins and covers, Meemo!!!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Acco, welcome! Glad to have you here.

Great combo and different from so many we have been considering -- since we are all a little Oberon obsessed. Thanks for giving us some variety!

L


----------



## crisandria

I'm trying to figure out what skin to get to go with the forest fern cover from Oberon. I flipped back and forth on if I made a mistake ordering the fern color thought I might want a darker green (although they did not have green available when I ordered). But decided I think I'd like the fern color.
Now there are so many nice skins but not really sure what will go with the forest fern.  I was thinking Garden at Giverny originally. 

I like Thru the Trees & Bayou Sunset, but don't think they will really go with the forest. 

I'm also getting a M-edge platform sapphire cover for when I want something different and not as elaborate as the forest. (actually saw/ordered the m-edge before I say anything about the Oberon covers) And I think the Garden at Giverny will go with both.

Any other ideas I can consider before I order the skin.


----------



## Meemo

KindleKay said:


> YOU have great taste in skins and covers, Meemo!!!


As do you, KindleKay! 
I keep looking at Disarray now - I've got the Nouveau Princess screensavers (the GofG just didn't translate well, will probably be much better on K2) so probably wouldn't bother with the screensaver on this either, but I love the colors on Disarray...(I don't use the back decal because I have velcro on my Oberon, I should probably find a good pic to make my own at mytego...)









Ruh-roh - just went back to mytego, I'd forgotten this one....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yes, Meemo!  I like it!

I was also kinda liking the Matchstick (I think it is called?) for K2....not on K1, though


----------



## Cherie

Meemo, I have the Disarray skin on my K1, and just got the wine-colored Celtic Hounds cover from Oberon. Nice combination!

Disarray has such rich colors, and looks textured like it was done on linen. I love it. I got a couple of other skins at the same time, and they're fine, but I don't want to take the Disarray skin off.


----------



## ELDogStar

Cherie said:


> Meemo, I have the Disarray skin on my K1, and just got the wine-colored Celtic Hounds cover from Oberon. Nice combination!
> 
> Disarray has such rich colors, and looks textured like it was done on linen. I love it. I got a couple of other skins at the same time, and they're fine, but I don't want to take the Disarray skin off.


Could you offer a description of what the WINE color looks like.
On my screen it just looks fairly dark brown.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## Meemo

KindleKay said:


> Yes, Meemo! I like it!
> 
> I was also kinda liking the Matchstick (I think it is called?) for K2....not on K1, though


LOL - I just edited because I'd forgotten this one on mytego...


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Could you offer a description of what the WINE color looks like.
> On my screen it just looks fairly dark brown.
> 
> Thanks!
> Eric


I have heard that it's a very dark, rich deep red...like "wine." Think Cabernet. I haven't seen one in person but my friend who owns one says it is beautiful.

L


----------



## pidgeon92

We have the Celtic Hounds cover too. Very reddish-brown. It's my husband's, and he likes it a lot.


----------



## VictoriaP

Y'all are costing me a fortune!  How on earth did I wander in here and is there a way out?  LOL

While we were waiting for the K2 skins to appear, I was convinced I wanted Lily to go with my Oberon Dragonfly in Fern.  But when it didn't appear in the batch this morning, I started really thinking--there are so many of these that I love, but realistically I want something that isn't going to distract me while I'm reading (yes, that lets out Six Pack!). The colors on Lily are beautiful, but I thought something more muted might be a better bet. 

I spent about an hour hemming & hawing, and finally settled like many on GofG--though it was a tossup with Orient.  Which I might put on the laptop if I don't have **too** much trouble skinning the K2.  I had a horrendous time with a protective skin on the iPhone when it first came out--dust under the clear skin drove me absolutely ballistic, I was really worked up over it being just slightly crooked, and it was harder to clean than the glass. I've never been brave enough to do it again. So I figured I'd wait on spending another $30 for a laptop skin until AFTER I have some success with the stuff!

This, the Oberon, a BorsaBella bag....how much more of my money are you guys going to suck me into spending to customize this new toy?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Unfortunately there is no way out Victoria. I tried that a few months ago!   Welcome!


----------



## Leslie

VictoriaP said:


> This, the Oberon, a BorsaBella bag....how much more of my money are you guys going to suck me into spending to customize this new toy?


Um, lots. Let's just say...welcome Victoria! Glad you are here. You seem like you will fit in just fine with this fun and friendly and accessories crazy bunch.

L


----------



## sirsell

crisandria said:


> I'm trying to figure out what skin to get to go with the forest fern cover from Oberon. I flipped back and forth on if I made a mistake ordering the fern color thought I might want a darker green (although they did not have green available when I ordered). But decided I think I'd like the fern color.
> Now there are so many nice skins but not really sure what will go with the forest fern. I was thinking Garden at Giverny originally.
> 
> I like Thru the Trees & Bayou Sunset, but don't think they will really go with the forest.
> 
> I'm also getting a M-edge platform sapphire cover for when I want something different and not as elaborate as the forest. (actually saw/ordered the m-edge before I say anything about the Oberon covers) And I think the Garden at Giverny will go with both.
> 
> Any other ideas I can consider before I order the skin.


I'm in the same boat as you...I am having a hard time deciding, I WANT THEM ALL! everyone's looks so nice!


----------



## VictoriaP

Leslie said:


> Um, lots. Let's just say...welcome Victoria! Glad you are here. You seem like you will fit in just fine with this fun and friendly and accessories crazy bunch.
> 
> L


Well, to be fair, you also probably saved me from buying the M-Edge Platform, so there's $40 for now.  That was actually my first choice before I saw the Oberons here, and if I'd bought it, I likely still would've gotten the Oberon as well! I really wanted the ability to stand K2 up for "hands free" Kindling. But after I gave it all some thought, I went to the local crafts store and bought a $3, 3" wide picture easel. It's coated wire, folds down to about 3" x 3" x 1/2" thick, fits right into my purse for travel, and is WAY cheaper than buying the Platform. I know I'll be happier with the look & feel of the Oberon, and if I'm going to have two covers, I'd rather have two of those!

Of course that money saved went right into DecalGirl & BorsaBella's pockets, but you can't have everything. 

And I'd forgotten that Coinstar did the whole GC deal until I found this place, so I *really* appreciate that. Seven months worth of change went down there yesterday & should pay for quite a few books! Well, and a reading light...and a dry bag for reading in the bath....


----------



## Leslie

Victoria, what can I say? You are a bonafide member. Coinstar, Oberons...join the club.

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Welcome Victoria!! Don't forget there are some lovely Vera Gladly, I mean Bradley, bags that work beautifully with the Kindle. I also found a Coach bag, the Mini Lunch Tote, that is PERFECT for carrying my Kindle, my iPhone, my wallet and checkbook (which I think I need an Oberon cover for), a small umbrella, various lip balms and a few other necessities. The accessorizing is endless. Let us know if you need any ideas!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Welcome Victoria!! Don't forget there are some lovely Vera Gladly, I mean Bradley, bags that work beautifully with the Kindle. I also found a Coach bag, the Mini Lunch Tote, that is PERFECT for carrying my Kindle, my iPhone, my wallet and checkbook (which I think I need an Oberon cover for), a small umbrella, various lip balms and a few other necessities. The accessorizing is endless. Let us know if you need any ideas!!


Oooooo....what is a link to the Coach bag that holds life's necessities?!?! I may "need" that one....


----------



## WolfePrincess73

KindleKay said:


> Oooooo....what is a link to the Coach bag that holds life's necessities?!?! I may "need" that one....


http://www.designersimports.com/detail-coach_12344_mini_signature_gallery_lunch_tote___red-c12344_rd.htm










That is where I got it. I know you can get it less expensively at Amazon and probably Ebay. I won't buy anything from Ebay ever again...lol. I have used the above website before and like them. They guarantee authenticity and I have never received a "fake" bag from them. Also, their bags are new. Maybe not the latest style, but they are not used.


----------



## VictoriaP

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Welcome Victoria!! Don't forget there are some lovely Vera Gladly, I mean Bradley, bags that work beautifully with the Kindle. I also found a Coach bag, the Mini Lunch Tote, that is PERFECT for carrying my Kindle, my iPhone, my wallet and checkbook (which I think I need an Oberon cover for), a small umbrella, various lip balms and a few other necessities. The accessorizing is endless. Let us know if you need any ideas!!


Hee hee....I'm a Brighton girl myself!

**smacks self on forehead & realizes she hasn't looked for potential Brighton Kindlizing....**

Oh boy, I think I really am in trouble.  I think I'd better get back to actually READING on this thing.

But that Coach bag is lovely....


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Ohhhh, I love Brighton also! I have 4 or 5 Brighton bags. They were all bought pre-Kindle though and none of them work well for carrying everything I like to tote around plus the Kindle. I guess if I wanted to use them for here and there, the Kindle will fit in 2 of them. I hate to leave stuff behind though because I always need whatever it was I didn't bring...lol!


----------



## happyblob

I have a Leather and wicker Brighton. Each has a lovely silver heart on it, so you know it is a true Brighton!


----------



## Cherie

ELDogStar said:


> Could you offer a description of what the WINE color looks like.
> On my screen it just looks fairly dark brown.
> 
> Thanks!
> Eric


Eric, it's a deep burgundy. Or merlot. Or cabernet. I thought it looked brown on the website, too, but someone here set me straight. I'm glad I got it. It is so rich looking. Really lovely.


----------



## starryskyz

The Starry Night K2 skin is also up...I love it, but I think it will clash with the Oberon River Garden Cover in red  Thoughts?


----------



## kari

starryskyz said:


> The Starry Night K2 skin is also up...I love it, but I think it will clash with the Oberon River Garden Cover in red  Thoughts?


I personally wouldn't put those together, but then I've been accused of being too matchy-matchy before. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP

Unless I've seen things wrong, isn't the interior of the Oberon mostly black, just a strip of the color down the spine?  If that's the case, the red & the Starry Night shouldn't be bad; Starry Night DOES have both orange & yellow in the sky.

But I'm more likely to coordinate rather than perfectly match things.   I picked my Borsa Bella case based on its red Japanese fabric and how it would look when I went hunting for it in my purse, not how it will look with my fern Oberon.  They may clash profoundly--although there IS some of the fern color in the fabric.

I'd vote you get what you love the most & want to actually see everyday.


----------



## Meemo

starryskyz said:


> The Starry Night K2 skin is also up...I love it, but I think it will clash with the Oberon River Garden Cover in red  Thoughts?


If you read with the Kindle in the cover, it doesn't actually matter much - you won't really see them up against each other. Then again I used to have a red suede jacket that I loved to wear with a purple turtleneck - so maybe I'm not the best person to ask! And look at the purple & red here: http://www.iflorist.co.uk/p-1523-purple-and-red-heart.aspx (Ignore the fact that it's a funeral wreath!!!) Gorgeous!


----------



## starryskyz

starryskyz said:


> The Starry Night K2 skin is also up...I love it, but I think it will clash with the Oberon River Garden Cover in red  Thoughts?


Looks like now there's one that would match with the red leather and the asian theme 










People have also commented on this one, though I wish there was a bigger pic so that I can see more details


----------



## Leslie

I am going with Orient and River Garden. I think it is a beautiful combo. For my K1, I bought Starry Night and a new Roof of Heaven cover. Not quite sure what I will do with my beautiful and very loved Hokusai Wave which is currently on my K1.

L


----------



## crebel

Finally got my custom Tree of Life Tego skin today and it is lovely with my Forest cover, but not "perfect" - I am pretty sure I will switch to Forest + Velvet Jewel for K1 when it is available or I will switch completely and go with River Garden + By Any Other Name


----------



## srmalloy

I have a Belkin case that I ordered with the Kindle, butI've contacted DecalGirl about having a custom skin done using "The Great Wave off Kanagawa" by Hokusai Katsushiko for the art:



If I do get that, I'll likely get the 'Hokusai Wave' case from Oberon to match the skin.

Falling back to the stock skins, I like the "Gears" design, with the digital urban camo, dark burlwood, and grey dots patterns chasing closely.


----------



## Cuechick

I just heard from Amanda at Decal Girl regarding *custom* skins:

_Thank you for contacting us. We will be offering custom skins for the kindle 2 in about two weeks. We will have a psd template available for you to lay your artwork out in.

_

yeah! Tego was iffy at best...and took so long!


----------



## Cuechick

These are the two I am thinking of, till I get my custom one. I am leaning toward the pink one... it will match my Oberon cover...
better but I like the the other for my Coach and that is what I have now? Does anyone know if they plan to add any more?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes there should still be about 30 more based on what they told me yesterday. I like both of those skins.


----------



## Andra

My comment is about the Starry Night with the red River Garden Oberon.
I have the Starry Night skin on my BlackBerry and the purples are more of a blue shade.  I don't have anything red from Oberon but I have lots of red items on my desk and when I put the BB near them, it still looks OK.  I honestly would be more worried about trying to perfectly match a shade of red and having them be "off".  And others have mentioned that the inside of the Oberon cases are black so you don't have much color showing when you are looking at the skin anyway...
Just my two cents...
And DecalGirl is up to 130 K2 skins this morning.


----------



## Cuechick

I just took the plunge and got the pink tranquility (over the bright orange), I am so glad they take paypal. Oh and this code, posted earlier...
got me 15% off:* PSPHOME*!









Man I am having a hard time getting on here and posting today? I have had several error messages and when it does load, it is so slow. Just me?


----------



## VictoriaP

Not just you; the boards seem to still be having server issues.  Half the time I error out just trying to look, let alone post.

I'm not normally a big fan of orange, but that skin is really attractive!


----------



## ginaf20697

There are some new ones up now. I wish I could see them but for some reason I can't see them on IE from work. No problem on Firefox at home tho


----------



## kari

VictoriaP said:


> Not just you; the boards seem to still be having server issues. Half the time I error out just trying to look, let alone post.
> 
> I'm not normally a big fan of orange, but that skin is really attractive!


Yep, sometimes I can't even get on here and other times it's so slow it doesn't move and I have to give up and try later. I was on a fan board that was identical to this site and those problems just keep getting worse and worse until the entire site shut down. I hope that doesn't happen here too!


----------



## Cuechick

ginaf20697 said:


> There are some new ones up now. I wish I could see them but for some reason I can't see them on IE from work. No problem on Firefox at home tho


I think it is them, I am on Safari and also tried Firefox and there are a few images that are just not showing up?


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> I think it is them, I am on Safari and also tried Firefox and there are a few images that are just not showing up?


Right - same here. I think they just don't have the images up yet.


----------

